# Favorite Scary Movie?



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Let's hear 'em.  What wet your pants ?


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

The Shining (Jack Nicholson version).


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Asian horror films. Ju-on and Ringu, although old news, were ground-breaking and terrifying back when they first came out. Another favorite is the Japanese film Kairo, re-made in the US as Pulse. Kairo was, for me, an emotionally draining experience. There were certainly some creepy scenes throughout, but what stuck with me most was a profound sense of despair. Very, very good film, though.

Some others: Session 9, The Strangers, Antichrist, Audition.   I love horror films.


----------



## Cameron McKeth (Apr 21, 2011)

Rob Zombie's Halloween.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I have a special fondness for the old stuff, like _Night of the Demon_ (aka _Curse of the Demon_) and cheesy stuff like _Fiend Without a Face_ and super-cheesy stuff like _The Brain that Wouldn't Die_.

For real scary, though, _Alien_ certainly did it for me, and _The Ring_ (American version) was very unsettling.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

_Alien_


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Horror movies give me nightmares so I don't watch them  *hides her face in embarrassment*


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

Alien, Aliens and Alien Resurrection - all bloody awesome. Not Alien three though.

Oh and for creepy scary - Dagon.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

John Carpenter's _The Thing_.


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

I think James Cameron's early sci-fi thrillers ramped up the tension, and thus the scares more effectively than any of the films that were trying to scare through the more typical "scary movie" tropes, so I'll go with The Terminator and Aliens with the latter being one of my very favorites overall. I like Alien too, but it's diminished some because I only saw it on the small screen after being blown away by the sequel in the theater.

But I love me some straight horror too. I'm not sure if on-topic blog linking is okay but Betsy can kill this section if it's some sort of violation...
I wrote about my favorite horror/comedies here:
http://authorjtanner.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/laughing-to-death-my-five-favorite-horrorcomedy-movies/
and my favorite zombie flicks here:
http://authorjtanner.wordpress.com/2012/02/04/five-favorite-zombie-movies/


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

OJ Connell said:


> Some others: Session 9, The Strangers, Antichrist, Audition.  I love horror films.


I don't scare easily, but _Audition_ creeped the crap out of me. I can still hear that girl whispering, "Kiri kiri kiri..."

Other than that, _Alien_ tops my list, closely followed by Carpenter's _The Thing_. More recently, I've been groovin' on _The Descent_.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Man, I love slasher movies, but they don't really scare me anymore. I've binged on the really cheesy ones from the 80s on many a night. My favorite of those is definitely _Slumber Party Massacre_. It's actually pretty witty, and the girls have some fairly realistic-sounding dialogue (of course, they're doing it all when naked, but...)

But the movie that scared me the most ever is _The Exorcist_. I saw it for the first time when they re-released it in theaters. I was old too--like a sophomore in college. And I literally could not go to sleep without the TV on for a month. I got scared every time I was alone. For a month. And I like horror movies. I'm an aficionado. But that movie screwed me up royally. As such, it is not my favorite, although I did finally bite the bullet and watch it again a few months ago. It was not nearly as scary as I remembered. And I've had no trouble sleeping since.


----------



## Spirit Flame (Feb 28, 2012)

"The Entity"


----------



## JasonThacker (Mar 11, 2012)

The original Halloween. It's what got me started loving horror.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Just finished watching another remake of "The Thing"... It was decent.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Phantasm and The Thing...errr....Rec.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My favorite has to be the original _Cat People_, produced by Val Lewton. Incredibly clever and subtle. Scariest has to be _Pet Semetery_ -- I watched it at home, and was practically climbing up the back of the couch by the finale.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm hoping that _Prometheus_ coming up will have that same scare quality as _Alien_ did.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I hate scary movies. I can't watch them. DH found this out 5 days after our marriage. We went to see the Grudge in the theater w/ a friend and after 10 mins or so, I leaned over to DH and said something like, "I can't watch this, I'm going to wait in the lobby and you can find me afterwards". He quickly realized that was not the best way to start a marriage and left (he later told me our friend's sister had seen the movie earlier and was saying things like, "OMG wait, this is really scary!"). That being said, I actually like 1 scary movie. It's a "reality" type show (which is unusual since I hate reality TV). It's called the St. Francisville Experiment. The 1st time I saw this movie, my younger brother had to literally hold me down (actually, I think he sat on me) for me to be able to watch the whole movie:


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The Shining is up there.  Jacob's Ladder, Dead Ringers, The Ring.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I forgot Alien and The Thing!


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

The original 'Don't Be Afraid of the Dark' spooked me so much that even to this day I avoid standing next to heating vents. The uncut version of The Exorcist has some scenes that made me jump. The movie 1408 really creeped me out because it rhymed with a recurring nightmare I had for many yrs.


----------



## MartinGibbs (Jun 20, 2011)

The original Shining for scary. For great horrow movie, the original House on Haunted Hill with my favorite actor, Vincent Price.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Probably "Alien" followed closely by "IT" and "Wait Until Dark".


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The original Halloween plus Wait Until Dark.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Horror films don't usually scare me and as a kid I loved the old Hammer films. However, I do find Poltergeist quite scary to watch. I'm not a fan of slasher movies though. 

Favourite horror movie of all time for me is the original Omen. Brilliant stuff, and an amazing soundtrack too.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Original Texas Chainsaw Massacre, easily.  The dinner scene is one of the creepiest things ever filmed.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

valeriec80 said:


> But the movie that scared me the most ever is _The Exorcist_. I saw it for the first time when they re-released it in theaters. I was old too--like a sophomore in college. And I literally could not go to sleep without the TV on for a month. I got scared every time I was alone. For a month. And I like horror movies. I'm an aficionado. But that movie screwed me up royally. As such, it is not my favorite, although I did finally bite the bullet and watch it again a few months ago. It was not nearly as scary as I remembered. And I've had no trouble sleeping since.


OMG I forgot about that one! Yeah, I recently saw a clip from it on YouTube of her crawling backward down the stairs (EEW!) and couldn't sleep for a whole week! It still gives me nightmares!!!

Also forgot, The first Blair Witch Project. Creepy as hell, because it seemed so real!


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

JimJ said:


> Original Texas Chainsaw Massacre, easily. The dinner scene is one of the creepiest things ever filmed.


A man after my own heart, Jim!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember leaving Silence of the Lambs certain I was going to be murdered.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

"Silence Of The Lambs" was scary but I really think "Omen" was the scariest of all.  Yep, I'm going WAAAAY back.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm dating myself - but has to be "Psycho"... my wonderful Mom took me to see it when I was 11.   I will never forget when they swung the rocking chair around.   Still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I have three.  The Hitcher,It and The Shinning.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

If you're a fan of horror, go see Cabin in the Woods. The most fun I've had watching a horror film in a long time. It's amazing. I went in pretty much blind. I knew it was about a bunch of kids at a cabin that's located in the woods, and I also knew that there was more to it than that, but intentionally kept myself in the dark as far what that something more was. I really recommend seeing it with as little knowledge of the plot as possible.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Poltergeist is my favorite scary movie. I was 8 when it came out, it freaked me out then, and I still find it intense.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

Actually I saw the new Thing, and thought it was quite good. Great special effects, but no so much scary as gross.

And as for Cat People - awesome. Not scary at all, but truly twisted and a fantastic sound track. Even now I can hear Bowie belting out Gasoline. Love that song.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

JimJ said:


> If you're a fan of horror, go see Cabin in the Woods. The most fun I've had watching a horror film in a long time. It's amazing. I went in pretty much blind. I knew it was about a bunch of kids at a cabin that's located in the woods, and I also knew that there was more to it than that, but intentionally kept myself in the dark as far what that something more was. I really recommend seeing it with as little knowledge of the plot as possible.


I second this. One of the BEST horror movies I have seen in many a year! LOVED IT! UNICORNS!


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I am a huge fan of Horror movies! I actually own more Horror movies than Musicals (a fact which surprises my friends). 
I am a firm believer that if you have one movie in a series, you must have them all. I have:
Friday the 13th
Nightmare on Elm Street
Halloween
Hellraiser
Child's Play
Sleepaway Camp
The Hannibal Lecter Movies (not really horror, but some people classify them as such)
and many, many others. Favorites are:
Wes Craven's New Nightmare
Halloween (Rob Zombie Remake)
Repo! The Genetic Opera
Cabin in the Woods
Poltergeist
It (Stephen King TV Movie)


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Just saw Cabin in the Woods.  Awesome film.  Loved it.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

I've seen many scary movies, as we all may have, but *the Blair Witch Project* was the scariest. I guess because of the fear of the unknown in the middle of the woods. Maybe because it was a little different from all that was out there to that point.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> Just saw Cabin in the Woods. Awesome film. Loved it.


Yep, saw it a week ago, and had a good time! It might do for unicorns what IT did for clowns.


----------



## edwardlorn (Jan 22, 2012)

"Pet Sematary" stands out most prominently in my mind as my favorite "scary" movie. I was five when the movie came out. My mother took me along on an outing with one of her girl pals. We saw it at a drive-in. I remember constantly peeking my head around my mother's chair. I was terrified, but I just _had _to keep watching.

Now if we're talking the most horrifying movie I've ever seen. "The Passion of the Christ" takes the cake.

E.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

The Creature From The Black Lagoon. I was six-years-old.

More recent would be the The Ring.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> Let's hear 'em. What wet your pants ?


This is where my inner programmer comes out, and wants to nail down the specs before coding anything:

What, exactly, is the question here? Is it, "What is the scariest movie you've seen?", or is it, "What is your favorite movie that was also scary?" Also, by "scary movie, do you only mean those marketed in the "horror" genre, or what?

Since I personally do not particularly enjoy watching a movie (or reading a book) mainly just to be scared, the movies that scared me the most are not likely to be my favorites. For that matter, I can't think of any horror movie that had me gripping the armrests of my theater seat as the first 20 minutes or so of "Saving Private Ryan" did -- but I doubt you would classify it as a "scary movie" -- or would you? I really liked "The Sixth Sense", which might be called "scary", but certainly was not terribly frightening (though it had its moments). Was "Jaws" a scary movie? Have I asked enough questions for one forum post?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Charles!

I do like scarey movies...favorites:

_The Silence of the Lambs
The Shining
The Birds
_
and the only movie to give me nightmares, and it was only from the previews, as I still haven't seen it...

the original _Texas Chainsaw Massacres_

Betsy


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

6op6ou, after watching "Jaws" I gave up wade fishing. My husband tied the live bait to my waist and I got bumped a few times by something unknown.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

_The Shining_ - although I generally avoid scary movies. Suspense is fine. Gore, not so much.

ETA - Silence of the Lambs, too.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I did a post complete with trailers on 3 of my all time favs, which I have not seen mentioned. They are a little more offbeat:

The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane (great book too)
Seance on a Wet Afternoon 
A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't mind most horror movies but some of them really stick with me - like the original Psycho, scared the h#ll out of me and the Nightmare of Elm Street series - couldn't sleep without nightmares for weeks after that but probably the one I love/hate the most is Silence of the Lambs **shudder**


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Since I personally do not particularly enjoy watching a movie (or reading a book) mainly just to be scared, the movies that scared me the most are not likely to be my favorites.


Same here. Being scared does not equal entertainment for me. My tolerance limit for "creepiness" is the original War of the Worlds. That _sound_...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Going back even further than most here... my favorites are mainly old, black and white ones.

Night of the Demon
Dead of Night
The Haunting
The Island of Lost Souls

The Haunting in particular has never been beaten in terms of subtle but terrifying scares, and Michael Redgrave's ventriloquist's dummy in Dead of Night has haunted me for over forty years now.


----------



## CK Kennedy (Sep 2, 2011)

Definitely The Birds. Made my little sister watch it when she was five and I believe she was scarred for life. (Yes, that is just evil.)


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Nang Nak(thai horror movie), anyone? Try Asian Horror - Best there is.
Or the original Shutter.
Pee Chong Air (The Air-Conducting Vent Ghost)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

when I was very young the movie "Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte" scared the crap out of me and my sister. Good times...!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> when I was very young the movie "Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte" scared the crap out of me and my sister. Good times...!


I'd put "Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?" with that.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

MichelleR said:


> I'd put "Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?" with that.


Fantastic movie! One of my Favorites!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> Fantastic movie! One of my Favorites!


Blanche: You wouldn't be able to do these awful things to me if I weren't still in this chair.

Jane: But you _are_, Blanche! You _are_ in that chair!


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

MichelleR said:


> Blanche: You wouldn't be able to do these awful things to me if I weren't still in this chair.
> 
> Jane: But you _are_, Blanche! You _are_ in that chair!


I have this book called _Bitter With Baggage, Seeks Same_ and they did that scene in it.









THANK YOU SO MUCH lady who's name changes like weekly... FOR THE HELP IN RE-SIZING!


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Charles!
> 
> I do like scarey movies...favorites:
> 
> ...


Betsy! Come on...you gotta see it. It's the greatest horror film EVER in my humble opinion.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> I have this book called _Bitter With Baggage, Seeks Same_ and they did that scene in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love! Now pinned on Pinterest.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

When I was a child I was absolutely petrified by E.T. just the sight of him made my skin crawl (I know I'm in the minority here because whenever I say that to anyone they all think he's cute). Also Close Encounters of the Third Kind gave me nightmares for months. Anything with aliens was just horrific for me.

As an adult I think the scariest film I've seen has to be The Descent. The claustrophobia was even worse than the creatures!


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> I have this book called _Bitter With Baggage, Seeks Same_ and they did that scene in it.


I actually have this book. It's one of my favorites!

OH, and the movie that creeps me out the most is The Strangers. Any movie where there are masks involved freak me out (with the exception of Jason and Michael Myers).


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

I love Night of the Living Dead and The Shining, I could watch them over and over.  But The Ring is the movie that freaked me out the most, I can never watch it again.  Ever.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Claudia Lefeve said:


> I actually have this book. It's one of my favorites!
> 
> OH, and the movie that creeps me out the most is The Strangers. Any movie where there are masks involved freak me out (with the exception of Jason and Michael Myers).


Claudia, I thought The Strangers was pretty decent too. I didn't care for the ending, and there were some silly horror cliches to keep the story going, but it was still better than most recent offerings.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting how many have picked The Shining, yet Stephen King has said he did not like Kubrik's take on his book.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> Interesting how many have picked The Shining, yet Stephen King has said he did not like Kubrik's take on his book.


Yeah, but he's also made clear that he sees his books and the movies made from them as separate. There isn't one way to tell a story, one sensibility to filter it through, and Kubrick had a take on the story that people liked.

It makes sense to me that writers want to see their vision realized, and that they're going to feel proprietary -- and that their readers will want a faithful version -- but their dislike of the result doesn't mean that result isn't entertaining.

Kubrick's score was really weird though, no?


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Yeah, but he's also made clear that he sees his books and the movies made from them as separate. There isn't one way to tell a story, one sensibility to filter it through, and Kubrick had a take on the story that people liked.
> 
> It makes sense to me that writers want to see their vision realized, and that they're going to feel proprietary -- and that their readers will want a faithful version -- but their dislike of the result doesn't mean that result isn't entertaining.
> 
> Kubrick's score was really weird though, no?


As big of a fan as I am of King, I didn't care for The Shining; I actually preferred the film, even though Kubrick left A LOT of holes in the story that are, ironically, explained in the book.

And the score Kubrick chose was awesome, in my opinion. Captured the mood of the film just right.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> And the score Kubrick chose was awesome, in my opinion. Captured the mood of the film just right.


Did you watch the accompanying clip? 

(The real score was good!)


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Did you watch the accompanying clip?
> 
> (The real score was good!)


Hahahahahahahahahaha...

I did not watch it at first (sorry)

That was gold


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

_Wait Until Dark_ with Audrey Hepburn.


----------

